# Anapolon 50 First evey cycle - recomended PCT



## morpheus1870 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok guys I have trained for some time now (8 years plus) and have recently aquired some Anapolon 50 (30 tabs in total) and wish to run a 4week course. I have never taken any steroids before. I have read a lot about steriods for awhile and the associated sides so I'm aware that a good PCT is essential when taking any steriods.

I have two requests:

1) Could the experienced guys here on the forum analyse/scrutnise my current diet and training and schedule and whether this will be adequate when on the Anapolon.

2) Recommend a good PCT schedule to get everything back to normal.

3) Look at my supplement intake and recommend any additions.

I thank you all in advance for taking the time to read and respond to this post, it is very much appreciated.

All the best

*Age:* 28

*Height:* 5ft 8

*Weight: *11.5stone

*Current Training Plan:*

*
**Monday: *Chest & Triceps, Football

*Tuesday: *Biceps*,* Abs, Shoulders.

*Wednesday:* Back

*Thursday:* 5 aside Football

*Friday:* REST

*Sat:* REST

*Sun:* Legs

*Current Diet:*

Morning: 2egg whites, 1 can sardines, 1 piece whole meal toast

Mid Morning: Protein Shake, salad

Lunch: 1 can sardines, 1 can of tuna, salad, fruit

Pre workout: Banana, creatine & glutamine mixed in orange juice

Post workout: Protein Shake

Dinner: Chicken breast, brown rice, salad

Water: 2 litres a day

*Planned Diet when on Anapolon:*

*
**Morning 7am*: 3egg whites, 1 bowl porridge, 2 piece whole meal toast

*Mid Morning 10:30am:* Protein Shake, can of sardines

*Lunch 12.30pm*: 1 can of tuna, pasta, salad, fruit

*Pre workout 4:00pm:* Banana, creatine & glutamine mixed in juice

*Post workout 5:00pm:* Protein Shake, banana

*Dinner 6:30pm:* Chicken breast, brown rice, beans

*Before bed 10:00pm:* 1 can tuna/sardines, Protein Shake

*Water:* 3 litres a day (+ 1 litre during trainng)

*Supplements:*

Cod liver oil tablet 1 a day

Garlic tablet 1 a day

Neptune Krill oil tablet 2 a day

Milk thistle tablet 3 a day

Multi Vitamin tablet 1 a day

Glucosamine tablet 3 a day

Hawthorne berry tablet 2 a day

Cq10 tablet 1 a day

PHARMA WHEY - 2/3 times a day

PHD Creatine - twice a day

PHD Glutamine - twice a day

*Planned Anapolon Schedule*


Week 1 - 25mg a day (half tab)

Week 2 - 50mg a day (full tab)

Week 3 - 50mg a day

Week 4 - 25mg a day


*Planned PCT* 

Please advise ?????

Thanks again for all your time.


----------



## morpheus1870 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have read the Anapolon is very powerfull and toxic and that I may be better off taking something like dbol (naposim) 5mg tabs as a starting cycle for 6weeks followed by PCT. My muscles are currently hard and well deffined and I really dont want a water bloated look. Just a stone of solid mass will be perfect.


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

first of, i can see your not doing a leg day, yeah your doing footy but that is not enough, plus your gonna feel like **** on anapolon, your diet looks ok but i would try and add as many calories as io could, the thing with anapolon is that they are the same as other gear, but more extreme, so expect more water than muscle gains, second the gains you will keep depend on how good your diet and pct is but you will loose **** loads, id say enough to justify not using anapolon and switching to dbol,

your pct is gonna have to be good but with you cycle im not sure what dosages you would need, your typical meds like clomid and nolva are what you want and to be sure i would do atleast 4 weeks, a friend of mine ran nap50s for 4 weeks and could not get a hard on for months so i would take that into account as it shut his test production big time,


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm not flaming you mate because you seem to have at least done a little research. But, you say you researched steroids if thats the case you should know that a 4wk cycle of naps will be a total waste of time and money for no keepable gains.

You're 1st cycle is the best cycle, don't waste it, my advice is to save those naps for another cycle and use them to kickstart a test e/cyp, or sust cycle.

If you decide on dbol stay clear of naposim unless you know you're source very, very well, there are a lot of fakes doing the rounds again.


----------

